
Thousands of ships use 'cheat devices' to divert poisonous pollution into sea - rahuldottech
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/shipping-pollution-sea-open-loop-scrubber-carbon-dioxide-environment-a9123181.html
======
sawaruna
Not sure if anyone is really being cheated in this scenario. The International
Maritime Organization permits ships to use this, while ports are increasingly
banning them from operating near their waters.

